# MityVac still extractor of choice?



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

Has anyone used anything better than the MityVac for pulling oil out topside?


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

Your sig cracks me up. Why not post how much air you put in the tires?


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

Mark_325i said:


> Your sig cracks me up. Why not post how much air you put in the tires?


Glad I could help you out with a laugh. Oh, and thanks for the useful reply :tsk:


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

I've had my Pele oil extractor (which I bought at Overtons.com for $60) for 2+ yrs now and quite happy with it. It takes about 15-20 minutes to do an oil/filter change and no mess. I extract about 6.5 qts and even suck out all the remaining oil from the oil canister. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

JD said:


> Has anyone used anything better than the MityVac for pulling oil out topside?


JD, nope, not seen anything else round the 'fest, mityvac gets my vote.

Oh and I like your sig.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

blkonblk330i said:


> I've had my Pele oil extractor (which I bought at Overtons.com for $60) for 2+ yrs now and quite happy with it. It takes about 15-20 minutes to do an oil/filter change and no mess. I extract about 6.5 qts and even suck out all the remaining oil from the oil canister. I highly recommend it.


I think the MityVac and the Pele and a few others are all made by the same manufacturer. Placed side by side, they look identical. Given that, just find the lowest price. We've been recommending MityVacs since we know they are readily available at a good price from The Tool Warehouse.

If you don't want to have to double dip, get the next model up and you'll be able to extract all the oil in one go.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

operknockity said:


> If you don't want to have to double dip, get the next model up and you'll be able to extract all the oil in one go.


:thumbup: That is what I use and it works great. I extract it back into the empty containers and take it in for recycling. Got mine at Tool Warehouse. However, IIRC there have been some reports of leaking with this model but zip ties solved that problem.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Just participated in a Canadian group buy for the MityVac and got it on Friday. Looks really well made. Here are pics.

Here's a pic of the oil extractor:










Here's a pic of the brake bleeding kit. I'm not sure what the black plug thing is. It's not mentioned in the instructions and it doesn't seem to fit on anything. The system looks like it will work without it:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The black thing is used on the suck-only model. It goes in the spout. And I've always liked the idea of pressure bleeding brakes over vacuum.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

JD said:


> Has anyone used anything better than the MityVac for pulling oil out topside?


Haven't tried anything else. MityVac = :thumbup:


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Kaz said:


> The black thing is used on the suck-only model. It goes in the spout. And I've always liked the idea of pressure bleeding brakes over vacuum.


Oh, I get it. My model is bi-directional so I just have to plug my hose into the blue outlet plug (on the other side of the unit - can't see it on my picture) and that's sufficient? The uni-directional suck ones have a different spout, I suppose?

Thanks for the info. That rubber plug would have driven me crazy for the longest time.


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks guys


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

santiago said:


> Just participated in a Canadian group buy for the MityVac and got it on Friday. Looks really well made. Here are pics.
> 
> Here's a pic of the oil extractor:


Looks like they added a capture loop to the extractor so you don't end up accidentally blowing the rubber plug into the sky. Seems like a good idea. :thumbup: Ask me how I know. :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Spectre said:


> Looks like they added a capture loop to the extractor so you don't end up accidentally blowing the rubber plug into the sky. Seems like a good idea. :thumbup:


 A very very good idea! I'll have to rig one up on mine before I use it again.



> Ask me how I know. :eeps: :rofl:


 Prolly the same way I know


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

santiago said:


> Oh, I get it. My model is bi-directional so I just have to plug my hose into the blue outlet plug (on the other side of the unit - can't see it on my picture) and that's sufficient? The uni-directional suck ones have a different spout, I suppose?


 Just caught this...

On the bi-directional MityVac units, you just leave the hose plugged in to the same place for suck and blow, but you have to push up/down the directional control valve on that black thing hanging off the aluminum plunger shaft. (I'd post the picture with it circled, but I don't have a decent photoshop-like proggy on my machines at work).


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Just caught this...
> 
> On the bi-directional MityVac units, you just leave the hose plugged in to the same place for suck and blow, but you have to push up/down the directional control valve on that black thing hanging off the aluminum plunger shaft. (I'd post the picture with it circled, but I don't have a decent photoshop-like proggy on my machines at work).


Yeah, the plunger thing is pretty self-evident. It was the brake-bleed kit that through me for a loop because of an extra piece that didn't seem to fit on anything. I finally found reference to that piece but not in the brake-bleed kit instructions but in the extractor instructions.

I'll be doing my first test on my wife's car this weekend for both oil and brake fluid.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

operknockity said:


> If you don't want to have to double dip, get the next model up and you'll be able to extract all the oil in one go.


Not anymore, I don't think. I think they increased the size of the resevoir in the base model. :dunno:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

rwg said:


> Not anymore, I don't think. I think they increased the size of the resevoir in the base model. :dunno:


Yeah, it's 7.3 L now. I think the old ones were less than 5 L.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

elbert said:


> Yeah, it's 7.3 L now. I think the old ones were less than 5 L.


I don't know if my model has the base volume but it has a capacity of 8.8L. I know the model I bought has suck & blow so I don't know if this particular model (7201) also increases capacity over the base model.

Edit: Just checked the web page. The 7200 has a capacity of 6.5 L whereas the 7201 has 8.8L. Here's a URL: http://www.mityvac.com/kits.html#plus


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

santiago said:


> I don't know if my model has the base volume but it has a capacity of 8.8L. I know the model I bought has suck & blow so I don't know if this particular model (7201) also increases capacity over the base model.
> 
> Edit: Just checked the web page. The 7200 has a capacity of 6.5 L whereas the 7201 has 8.8L. Here's a URL: http://www.mityvac.com/kits.html#plus


I was looking at the 7400, which sucks but doesn't blow :tsk: :bigpimp:



> The recently introduced Mityvac 07400 Fluid Evacuator is ideal for use in the shop or at home. The 07400 removes all types of fluid in a range of applications from cars, trucks, boats, RVs, ATVs and small engines. *The easy-to-use 07400 Fluid Evacuator provides a larger, more durable reservoir than its predecessor the 07200*, increasing the fluid capacity to 1.9 gallons (7.3 liters). Its larger base and redesigned foot stabilizer increase steadiness, reducing the chance for spills.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

elbert said:


> I was looking at the 7400, which sucks but doesn't blow :tsk: :bigpimp:


What's the price difference between the 7201 and 7400? I found the 7201 reasonably priced and it sucks & blows and has a higher capacity.

Edit: Did a google and found this site:
http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/mityvacengine.html that shows the 7201 for about $59 USD and the 7400 for $46. For $13 you get bigger volume (but not more than you would need for our cars) and the ability to blow out the liquid.


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems ordering the 5Liter model from the tool warehouse? When I add it to my cart I get a 5pc hammer set! Also, any idea on shipping fee from Overtons.com?


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Cheapest shipping method for me is $40! and they charge $4 for ordres under 50!!!



santiago said:


> What's the price difference between the 7201 and 7400? I found the 7201 reasonably priced and it sucks & blows and has a higher capacity.
> 
> Edit: Did a google and found this site:
> http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/mityvacengine.html that shows the 7201 for about $59 USD and the 7400 for $46. For $13 you get bigger volume (but not more than you would need for our cars) and the ability to blow out the liquid.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

santiago said:


> What's the price difference between the 7201 and 7400? I found the 7201 reasonably priced and it sucks & blows and has a higher capacity.
> 
> Edit: Did a google and found this site:
> http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/mityvacengine.html that shows the 7201 for about $59 USD and the 7400 for $46. For $13 you get bigger volume (but not more than you would need for our cars) and the ability to blow out the liquid.


I dunno, good question. But I'm trying to think of a situation where I'd use the MityVac to dispense fluids. Maybe filling the tranny case, but then again, I wouldn't put clean tranny fluid in the same container that earlier held dirty motor oil.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

elbert said:


> I dunno, good question. But I'm trying to think of a situation where I'd use the MityVac to dispense fluids. Maybe filling the tranny case, but then again, I wouldn't put clean tranny fluid in the same container that earlier held dirty motor oil.


I'm going to use the MityVac to dispense the used oil into empty wiperfluid containers to bring to get recycled.

Stash182, as for the link I provided, that was just one example from a Google search. Do your own Google search and maybe you'll find something a little more local to you. I'd figure that Milwaukee has a lot of tool distribution centers. Have you tried Google's local service? http://local.google.com

Here's one for you: http://local.google.com/local?sc=1&hl=en&q=mityvac&near=milwaukee,+wi&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

wow, I never knew about local.google! thats neat. I'll give it a shot. Also, has anyone noticed that when you add the MitvyVac 5Liter evacuator to your shopping cart at the Tool Warehouse, it adds a 5 piece hammer set??? Whats going on?



santiago said:


> I'm going to use the MityVac to dispense the used oil into empty wiperfluid containers to bring to get recycled.
> 
> Stash182, as for the link I provided, that was just one example from a Google search. Do your own Google search and maybe you'll find something a little more local to you. I'd figure that Milwaukee has a lot of tool distribution centers. Have you tried Google's local service? http://local.google.com
> 
> Here's one for you: http://local.google.com/local?sc=1&hl=en&q=mityvac&near=milwaukee,+wi&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

stash182 said:


> Also, has anyone noticed that when you add the MitvyVac 5Liter evacuator to your shopping cart at the Tool Warehouse, it adds a 5 piece hammer set??? Whats going on?


 Have you sent off a message to the folks at the Tool Warehouse that they have a problem with the web site?


----------



## stash182 (Jul 12, 2004)

Yup, they told me it was discontinued and that I should order the 7400 (?)



operknockity said:


> Have you sent off a message to the folks at the Tool Warehouse that they have a problem with the web site?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

santiago said:


> I'm going to use the MityVac to dispense the used oil into empty wiperfluid containers to bring to get recycled.


I just bring the whole deal down to the auto parts store and pour it right from the MV. Always get comments from the guys that work there about how cool it is...seems they would sell them at the store but they dont.


----------

